# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [SWING][FONT] choisir la police par dfaut [FAQ]

## narmataru

Bonjour,
J'aurais voulu savoir s'il y a vait un moyen pour choisir la police par dfaut d'une application Java ou de modifier celle d'un look&feel.
J'ai essay:


```

```

ou this ma JFrame principale, mais a ne marche et il n'y a pas de mthodes 'setFont' dans UIManager donc je ne sais pas trop ou chercher...
Merci

----------


## JHelp

Pour changer le Font par dfaut de tous les JLabel, par exemple, tu fais :


```

```

Aprs avoir selectioner ton look and feel, si tu le fait avant, le look and feel va le redfinir, donc tu ne veras pas la modif.
JHelp

PS : si a marche pas, essaie avec "label.font", il se peut qu'il ne faut pas les majuscules. J'ai un doute

----------


## narmataru

Merci beaucoup :) c'tait bien a....
s'il y en a que a intrresse vous pouvez allez voir



> http://www.eos.dk/pipermail/advanced-swing/2001-October/000834.html


pour un exemple plus parlant

----------


## avtonio

salut,
a peut etre util : 

```

```

a+

----------


## JHelp

Ca mrite d'tre  la FAQ !
JHelp

----------

